# 2017 325Bh



## goingcamping (Jun 2, 2010)

Been awhile since I've posted on here!

We recently had our 2005 25RSS totalled by the insurance company for hail. We had that unit since 2009 and absolutely loved it. It served reliably all 7 years with out to many issues.

So we went searching for a new one...

I wanted a class C for towing our boat, but the costs was outside of our budget.

Didn't take the wife too long to narrow in on another Outback. We looked online and found ones out of Michigan (Lakeshore RV) that was priced at $29,780.00. Locally, they varied from $33,900.00 (2016) to $39,900.00. We looked at one at Campingworld and decided we wanted it. They would not drop below $36,000.00. So we contacted Scott Domont at Lakeshore RV and purchased a 2017.

The shipping was $2,194.00; however, I've got a step-father that's a retired truck-driver and is in his golf stage of life. Without going into too much detail, I offered him $600.00 plus fuel. (approximately $1,200.00) so total investment would be $32,583.00. <-- Tax, hitch, delivery and dealer fees (which was only $210 and it included full propane tanks and a battery).

He picked it up yesterday and will be in Colorado today around 4:00-5:00pm. My wife and kids are excited!

Anyway, any input or critiques of this model? I love the iN-Command system...the wife loves the fireplace and the separate bedrooms and the kids love their bunk area!

~Brett


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback! Typically the closer the dealer is to Elkhart/Goshen, IN, the cheaper the RV's are due to lower transportation costs from the factory to the dealership. Plus Lakeshore is a high volume dealer that can afford to sell cheaper then other dealers.

Todd


----------



## goingcamping (Jun 2, 2010)

Todd&Regan said:


> Congrats on your new Outback! Typically the closer the dealer is to Elkhart/Goshen, IN, the cheaper the RV's are due to lower transportation costs from the factory to the dealership. Plus Lakeshore is a high volume dealer that can afford to sell cheaper then other dealers.
> 
> Todd


Thanks for the input...I had always heard that. We were willing to go to $33,000.00 as our gross sales price would've been to close not too. I had no issue figuring in the dealers cost for shipping.


----------



## goingcamping (Jun 2, 2010)

First Impressions. Overall, the camper is awesome, great size, great layout and great looking. After shaking it down for 2 nights we have a few quirks we didn't think of.

PROS)

* Huge inside, feels bigger and better equipped than some hotel rooms we've stayed.

* Kids bunk area was large enough to have the kids play and watch TV (when we hook-up our second TV).

* The master bedroom was large enough to move around and not feel cramped.

* Lots of storage throughout.

* The dinette is comfortable with the wall cushions.

* The shower/bathroom is much larger and more comfortable for showering. I almost wanted to take a 15 minute shower and just let the water run. Oh yeah, real porcelain toilet with foot flush is way more better.

* iN-Command system is very cool. I can operate the slides, stabilizers, water heater, water pump, awning and lights from my iPhone via Bluetooth.

CONS)

* When you're packing for a trip, loading is a pain as the closed slides block access to refrigerator, bedrooms and bathroom (having only seen it in person "open' we didn't realize the closed layout.). Not a huge deal as we typically stock most things seasonally and only load trip specific items (cold food, clothing, etc...). We can open the slides partially to access some areas. We have to prep in front of the house and having the slides out partially blocks our road...which is possible, with stabilizers down.

* Heater is questionable for a "cold weather" camper. On Friday night we got down to low 30's and the heater never shut-off, it ran all night and while it was warmer than 60*F. It seems strange to market as a cold weather camper and then put an average size heater in it? Our old Outback would heat-up much faster and the heater would cycle more often in cold weather; however, it always reached its temperature. Granted our old Outback was substantially smaller in volume...but I reckon the same 30,000btu heater?

Over-all we are ecstatic about having a new camper. We looked at a few dozen different bunk configurations and are pleased to say this one still feels like the best styled and best layout for our needs.

~Brett


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new trailer. I too bought from Lakeshore. The DW and I made it a road trip extraordinaire traveling from Vancouver, WA to Muskegon, MI in our truck. We spent a couple of days in the trailer at the dealership. All systems worked well so we were off. Our maiden cruise covered about 5000 miles and was absolutely a blast.

Welcome to Outbackers again! Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

goingcamping said:


> Been awhile since I've posted on here!
> 
> We recently had our 2005 25RSS totalled by the insurance company for hail. We had that unit since 2009 and absolutely loved it. It served reliably all 7 years with out to many issues.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I have a 2016 325BH and love it. Been doing a few upgrades and have a few more planned. The kids love their own area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

